# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دانشگاه  پیام نور

## alpay_18

*سلام من  دانشجوی  دانشگا    پیام نور  هستم  الان
میخواستم  بپرسم تو فرم  ثبت نام      دانشگاه   پیام نور
*
*دانشجوی دوره روزانه هستم
*


*هستش  یا 
*
*دانشجوی غیر روزانه هستم
*

----------

